# AMH?



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience...


I am hoping to egg share and my clinic gave me a list of blood tests that I would need to have done. One of these was AMH. They said I could save myself time and money by getting them done at my GP surgery so I went along and the doctor very kindly agreed to do them. This was a few weeks ago now and I've since had a call from my GP to say that the lab have refused to test my AMH, no details or reason given. She is going to try to find out more information but says it is a "particularly obscure test" and she didn't sound very hopeful.


AMH is actually the most important of the tests that I need to have done; it has to be over 15 in order for me to egg share. So I was quite anxious about the result and this delay is only making me more stressed!


I'm now thinking I would have been better off going to the clinic to have my AMH tested. It would cost £50 and an hour's drive up the motorway, but at least I would have my answer by now.


Has anyone else experienced difficulty in getting their AMH tested?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Carrie lou

I had a nightmare getting mine done too, I had a previous IVF referral but split with my ex just as we were starting treatment, I only got vague results on my tests so paid a fee to have it all sent through, it was all bad news, my AMH was 3.37 and i'm only 29  

Anyway I asked my GP to retest AMH, LH and prolactin which was triple what it should have been, I spoke to the receptionist who asked my GP and they said they would so I booked the blood tests, the day before they called to say they wouldn't do the AMH as it was too specialists and 'unethical' to test it on request whatever that means, so I kept the appointment and when I went they wouldn't even do the prolactin either and said I shouldn't of booked in

Was really annoyed with them as you can imagine, I don't get it as I hear of loads of people getting their initial bloods done with the GP before getting referred

Hope you get sorted

Lilly xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

The NHS in general don't seem to hold much weight with AMH and favour FSH levels as an indicator of your ovarian reserve.  So although some people manage to get this through with their GP, AMH is only ever really tested on the NHS once you're under the care of an IVF clinic.

Your GPs probably didn't question your request for the test as lots of them don't even know what the test is!  I had to explain it and spell it for mine  

I think you should just go back to the clinic tbh, I know how much this all costs and it's definitely worth saving where you can, but on this one I just don't think 50 quid is worth the stress!  Hope you get it all sorted soon x


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Thanks both for sharing your experiences  No my GP hadn't heard of AMH and had to look it up on the computer system before being able to request it!


I think I will have to get it done at the clinic after all. It's not ideal as it's an hour's drive away and I will have to take my little boy with me - but it looks like being the only way I'll actually get it done


----------



## katiekate78 (Nov 11, 2012)

I know that the NHS do not test AMH levels you can only have it done privately! It is a fairly new test and I only had it done because I paid privately. Had I gone to my gp and just had e fsh levels tested they would not have known I had low ovarian reserve that the AMH test detects. It is very silly and I don't know how some people would find out they had low ovarian reserve if they don't do this test! I hope this helps. I have now been referred for IVF on the NHS as a result of is test and am waiting for blood results to see if treatment can go ahead! 
Xx


----------



## katiekate78 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bubbles loan your way dudders! Blow some my way too please     xx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

my gp wouldnt do the AMH due to the cost, i had my 1st one at the clinic at £85 and my retest through duofertility at £45


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm currently waiting on results from my egg sharing screening process.  We're self-funding at an NHS hospital.  When they took my bloods & were explaining about AMH testing they mentioned that it was only run in batches of 30.  Therefore the timeframe for results can vary while.  It must be an expensive process if this is how they deal with testing.  That is probably just the way that particular clinic deal with it though!

I think GPs are completely clueless once faced with anything infertility wise so drive that hour & pay the £50 if it gets you results with less hassle!


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your replies. My GP still hasnt got to the bottom of why the lab are refusing to do my AMH, so I'm off up to the clinic tomorrow to have it done there. DH has the week off so he is able to look after our little boy for me. 


Bibbidi, I'm in the same position as you - self funding and hoping to egg share. All the best!


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Good luck with the tests tomorrow Carrie Lou  being sent that the 15+ AMH level is there for you

​


----------



## AngelFace84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello

I just had AMH test, had to pay £100 but worth it.  My GP never told me about this test or the first hospital we got referred to but now we are at a private hospital on the nhs and they told me to have it done before starting treatment, so glad I did as first hospital said I have PCOS and the AMH test showed I have low egg reserve at 7.2 and only 28 which isn't constant with the history of PCOS.  If I haven't had that test I would of got all my Stimulants wrong before I started and cycle would of got cancelled.

Hope you don't mind me sharing with you guys xx


----------



## libbylou (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,

My surgery don't do AMH tests but GP did test FSH and LH. This was done via blood twice a week for a month. I had this done before embarking on the IVF route. I wish hat I had just had the AMH test done first (I didn't know about it then) to save me all the time and worry.

Good luck and best wishes to you all.

Libbylou xx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone  I had the blood test on Tuesday at the clinic, results in a week  Fingers crossed. Lots of luck and good wishes to you all


----------

